# about water changes



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

hey guys i was wondering if i can do a 50% water change every 2 weeks instead of doin a 20% every week , ?????


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You may get away with it, but two weeks is an aweful long time for nitrAtes to build up: we're not talking about a community tank here, but predators that are messy eaters and poop a lot, so they'll produce lots of nitrAtes (indirectly).

Imo/ime. it's better to do several small water changes every few days, than to do big water changes less frequently.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Totaly agree! By doing smaller changes you are also less lightly to get the water chemistry wrong to!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

:rock: Kno def not!!! Always go with a smaler change every week!! Less time for waste to build up and it keeps the nitrite at a more dilute level!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

remember, the only reason for water changes is

remove Nitrate and DOC's, it also replaces KH and helps your PH.

enough said..

i say do 40% a weak.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

man.. thats a lot of water

I got 2 75gal tanks at home.. and all I do every other day is change the damn water


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you should get a python no spill gravel vacuum... it actually makes my aquarium cleaning more fun. i actually look forward to cleaning my tanks.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

i have a small solo p so i do 20-25% every 2 weeks or so. its nice having a small bioload.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

hey u guys u think i could take like 10 gals out of my tank every 3 days instead of doing a big change every 7 my tank is 135 gals and my p's are juvis all about 2.5 -3.5


----------

